# Bibliothèque iphoto  et Freebox server



## Ed_the_Head (17 Février 2012)

Salut, 

Ma bibliothèque iPhoto est sur un DDE externe en USB. Quand je branche en direct sur le MBA, ça fonctionne très bien. Quand je le branche sur le port usb de la freebox server le disque monte bien sur le bureau mais je ne peux pas accéder à son contenu et donc à iphoto. 

Je suis à la recherche d'un tutoriel ou d'une solution*

Merci.


----------



## kamikazze (17 Février 2012)

je serais tenter de te proposer ce tuto afin d'activer le partage d'un disque du externe sur le freebox server:
http://www.blogdumac.com/logiciels/time-machine-avec-une-freebox-server-10559

Normalement après cela tu devrais avoir accès en lecteur et écriture sur un disque dur externe brancher a la freebox

j'ai moi même fait ce tuto pour activer un disque du externe sur ma freebox et je m'en suis servie comme dans la suite du tuto pour time machine mai j'aurais très bien pu m'en servir de disque de stockage divers.

voila test cela si ce n'est pas deja fait


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Février 2012)

Merci, mais tout ça c'est déjà fait&#8230; 

*mon DDE monte bien, je vois le dossier Pictures mais il apparait comme étant vide. C'est zarbi.


----------



## kamikazze (17 Février 2012)

ne l'a tu pas formater en le mettant sur la freebox pour quil soit visibel?

Moi j'etais obliger de le formater en mac sur par la freebox pour pouvoir m'en servir en dde.

mais c'est peutetre pas ça. effectivement c'est bizarre que tu ne vois rien dessus

essaye de creer un dossier test dessus en USB et regarde si tu le retrouve une fois sur la freebox!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Février 2012)

Le disque est formé en HFS+ journalisé, et a bien du contenu. 

Tiens, une alerte vient de s'afficher : 

"Something wrong with the volume's CNID DB, using temporary CNID DB instead.Check server messages for details!"


----------



## kamikazze (17 Février 2012)

met tous ce que tu a sur ton disque dur sur ton mac

formate le avec la freebox et remet tous dessus apres! Je suis persuadé que ça marchera nikel apres ça


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Février 2012)

Bon. Je suis une quiche en NAS, j'y connais rien. J'ai reformaté mon disque à partir de la box.

Au moment du formatage, la box me propose plusieurs options dont une pour l'utilisation exclusive du disque sur la box et l'autre pour une utilisation occasionnelle sur le mac. 

Je coche la première, puisque l'objectif je le rappelle est de rendre ma bibliothèque iphoto accessible via la box. 150 gigas. 

Je formate, débranche le disque et le plug sur le mac pour un premier transfert via usb&#8230; ça ira plus vite qu'en wifi. 

Le disque n'est pas lisible par macosX. Hors de question d'avoir mes photos sur un disque qui ne sera pas lisible EN DIRECT par le mac. Et à tout les coups, iphoto ne pourra pas lire la bibliothèque si elle n'est pas sur un HFS+

Je tente la seconde option (utilisation occasionnelle sur le mac), je fais le transfert en USB, je branche le disque sur la box. 

Retour à la case départ, raison de l'ouverture de ce fil. 


Rhaaaaaaaaaaa!


Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un tutoriel à me proposer? Je galère un peu là.


edit : J'ai trouvé ça il y a qq jours&#8230; mais c'est pour placer la bibliothèque sur le disque à l'intérieur de la box.

edit2 : Je pense quand même que j'ai un problème plus général entre ma box et mon OS&#8230;*pas moyen de brancher une imprimante sur le serveur non plus. Enfin si, en passant par Windows/workgroup/freebox, l'imprimante est bien reconnue. Mais "erreur" dès que je lance une impression.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Février 2012)

Je vais reformuler la question. Est-ce que quelqu'un dans l'assemblée a réussi à utiliser un DDE formaté HFS+ journalisé et branché sur la freebox server pour installer sa bibliothèque itunes ou iphoto? 

Si oui, comment? 


 _y'a plus de techniciens dans le coin?_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2012)

Je re-reformule la question (sic) 

Le système NAS de la freebox, ça ne fonctionne qu'avec le disque interne et les ports USB,esata et ethernet sont là pour faire joli ou il est possible d'utiliser un DDE comme NAS si il est branché sur la box?


----------



## sioux (27 Février 2012)

je pense que les ports usb et eSata ne sont qu'en lecture sur la freebox. Je n'ai pour l'instant pas réussi à écrire dessus.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Février 2012)

Oui, oui&#8230;

J'abandonne.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mars 2012)

Le formatage en FAT32 me permet de faire ce que je souhaitais faire, c'était tellement simple. 



_J'ai trouvé la réponse sur macbidouille, merci à eux. _


----------



## sioux (2 Mars 2012)

j'suis vraiment une bille :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mars 2012)

Oh, ben t'es pas le seul sur ce coup. 

Question confort d'utilisation, par contre, c'est pas l'idéal. Disque dur Usb sur freebox server en wifi pour accéder aux photos, ça rame quand même. Je suis toujours à la recherche de la solution ultime pour gérer mes bibliothèques sans fil&#8230;


----------

